# Torqe setting on Race Face Sixc carbon handle bar



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

guys, I just installed a new set of Race face carbon bars on my bike. I can't find on Race faces website anywhere where they have the reccomended torqe settings for brake levers. Im installing a ispec set of Saint m820's so would I use shimano's reccomendation of 53 to 69 inch pounds? I dont want to overtighten them but not sure what setting to use.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

I can't find it either. Race Face has the handlebar install instructions online [handlebars are very complex to install, I guess...] but there's no mention of specific torque values.

Just do what I always do... guess. If you start to get nervous, that's probably just about the right torque to apply. :thumbsup:

(That was a joke... sort of)


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Without the manufacturer's recommendation 4 N m is a pretty standard place to start. Just make sure you close the top and bottom of the plate (left and right too) all the same amount. Don't crank the top down all the way then tighten the bottom, do them the same amount and do it a little on top then a little on the bottom.


----------



## drz400sm (Nov 12, 2008)

I've always used 5nm for carbon parts...which is a little over 40 in/lb if i remember corrctly. Never have had any problems. Heck, these days I just go by feel for small trail side adjustments.


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I have them set at about 40inch lbs and will see how it goes.


----------



## robselina (Nov 1, 2008)

zebrahum said:


> Without the manufacturer's recommendation 4 N m is a pretty standard place to start. Just make sure you close the top and bottom of the plate (left and right too) all the same amount. Don't crank the top down all the way then tighten the bottom, do them the same amount and do it a little on top then a little on the bottom.


I second that.

In the case of brake levers though, why even torque them that much?

I shoot for a snug fit where I can't accidentally rotate the lever up or down, but no more. The reason for this is that I'll eventually wreck and if the brake levers can rotate they are less likely to snap in half. It's much easier to get the multi-tool out and rotate them back than it is to ride home with a broken/missing brake lever.

This is one of those personal preference situations though, so whatever floats your boat.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

robselina said:


> I second that.
> 
> In the case of brake levers though, why even torque them that much?
> 
> ...


This is solid advice.


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for bringing this up guys. I used to do this on all my motocross bikes. I'm running ispec saint levers and shifters so I'm sure the replacement cost for levers is more than what I paid for my handle bars.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

what is correct (maximum) torque for SIXC handlebar (785mm) on stem bolts?
i have a new Atlas stem and there is a writing on it 8.4-9.6Nm (75-85in/lbs), quite a lot !


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought we usually r to follow stem torque specs...we're talkn alu threads here. 

I haven't see any carbon handle bar torque specs yet...


----------

